# pics from today... (Pic Heavy)



## farmy (Jul 23, 2009)

Today was a beautiful day. i was happy to get to hang out with one of our herds for a little bit. I love these guys here are some pics. 


The whole herd






Rosy









Helga, we call her Banana Horn usually... she's very shy





Chip 





Nacho





Panda





Calvin









PC









And Baby Shelby


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Jul 23, 2009)

Is Bananahorn's horn growing into her skin? It's hard to tell from the picture. 

They look so happy on that green pasture. I love seeing animals on green pasture. The pictures of noses and tongues.  Begging for treats

-Kim


----------



## farmy (Jul 23, 2009)

No the horn isn't and the weirdest thing is its really floppy, She had the one on the other side cut off before we got her so Im wondering if this side was a botched job. 

They are def. searching for pets and treats!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 23, 2009)

I see PC is being typical Jersey with the tongue going. I've had Jerseys that entertain themselves (and anyone else around) with their tongues.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 23, 2009)

you have a nice herd there.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool pics!

My herd is avoiding me right now, I think they are waiting for me to run them out of the hay pasture they have been run out of so many times before!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 23, 2009)

How's Nacho's foot doing lately?


----------



## farmy (Jul 24, 2009)

better actually, she was still a little painful on it for a while, but as of the last several days she is up on it more than she's not. Thanks for asking about her!


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice group of cows.!!!


----------



## Sara (Sep 28, 2009)

love the pics, made me laugh at all the close ups


----------



## MReit (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice pics, your moo's look like sweethearts. Your pasture looks soo nice all bright green and healthy


----------



## chicken fruit (Oct 7, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I see PC is being typical Jersey with the tongue going. I've had Jerseys that entertain themselves (and anyone else around) with their tongues.


I thought the SAME thing when I saw that picture. lol. I grew up with jersey's and was quite let down to find out that other cows didnt want to kiss me and taste whatever I might have like the cows at home. lol.


----------

